# Looking for a charter in Panama City



## bucky (Apr 14, 2014)

Looking for advise on a good charter boat in Panama City second week of June. I have 4 adults and two 10 year olds. Looking for a 8 hour trip for bottom fish. Any boats you have been with and did good please share. Thanks


----------



## BIG RANDY (Apr 14, 2014)

I took my dad, brother and brother in law on a 10 hour trip late last May on the Kelley Girl.  The captain and mate are first rate and worked hard to put us on the fish.  I highly recommend them and will be booking with them again.


----------



## butch57 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bill Archer, "Seminole Wind" is who we've depended on for 20+ years.   You want be disappointed unless you don't want a lot of fish to deal with at the end of the day.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 15, 2014)

Better check new snapper season dates. Last I heard june 1 thru 11th only.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 16, 2014)

butch57 said:


> Bill Archer, "Seminole Wind" is who we've depended on for 20+ years.   You want be disappointed unless you don't want a lot of fish to deal with at the end of the day.



And Billy Archer is also one of the 21 plaintiffs listed in the lawsuit that has caused a further reduction in recreational snapper season in federal waters.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 16, 2014)

Thats not good for mr. Archer is it. Apparently he's joined the other team.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 16, 2014)

I heard someone in a crowd mention the other day that it would not be a shocked if the "Seminole Wind" sunk at the dock.

(Not that I would condone such action)


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 16, 2014)

Wasnt the basis of the lawsuit;
The data used to formulate catch totals etc. was flawed and out of date. No doubt that is the case, if they used real data it wouldnt support their cause.
New age science at the political level. Establish the end result answer u wish for,  then find or make up data to support it.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 16, 2014)

The lawsuit was based  on the recreational sector exceeding their allocation of the quota of total allowable catch.  Now the estimate of the total recreational harvest is based on the nmfs poor/faulty data collection system in place currently.   It all boils down to  poor data, and not actually knowing what was harvested recreationally.  And like you said, determine an end result, and create data to arrive at that destination.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 18, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> Wasnt the basis of the lawsuit;
> The data used to formulate catch totals etc. was flawed and out of date. No doubt that is the case, if they used real data it wouldnt support their cause.
> New age science at the political level. Establish the end result answer u wish for,  then find or make up data to support it.



I don't know if its true but I heard they didn't count fish on artificial structure.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 18, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I don't know if its true but I heard they didn't count fish on artificial structure.



That is true.  Nothing counted on man-made structure, whether it be a wreck or oil rig.  Also snapper populations are not surveyed in areas outside of 30 miles from the coast, and nothing surveyed to the east and south of cape San blas.  The last sentence I believe to be fact, however I am researching the actual boundaries of the the stock assessment, so if the locations I have stated are incorrect please forgive me.  However, the point is that the snapper stocks are only being counted in certains areas, not the entire home range of the species, yet fish being caught in unassessed areas are counting towards the quota. 

Basically the Feds counted the fish in 'pond A' and accept that number as the total population, but fish caught in 'pond A, B, C, etc' are being deducted from the stock assessed taken ONLY in 'Pond A'.  AND THIS IS THEIR BEST AVAILABLE SCIENCE!!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 18, 2014)

I not a scientist but I am in a related field.
If I were trying to figure how many fish were out there. I would take sample counts on all types of structure over a broad range of area. Then using some type of algorithm, create a model to determine a range of totals.

For some stupid reason they arent doing that. They are flat out guessing. Isnt that criminal.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 18, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> I not a scientist but I am in a related field.
> If I were trying to figure how many fish were out there. I would take sample counts on all types of structure over a broad range of area. Then using some type of algorithm, create a model to determine a range of totals.
> 
> For some stupid reason they arent doing that. They are flat out guessing. Isnt that criminal.



The M-S states that Feds must use the 'best available science'. That 'available' is key. According to their logic, the current method is the best available.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 18, 2014)

Every recreational licence holder should be allowed 4 fish a day everyday everywhere.If the snapper population is still too high then allow some to be commercially caught.It's too hard for me to chuck one back and then see one that looks just like it for sale at Joe Patti's and call it management.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 19, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> Better check new snapper season dates. Last I heard june 1 thru 11th only.



Snapper season opens up May 24 and runs thru July 11 I believe. Definate on open date. Anytime in June, your good. My dad always used Capt. Bob. Has a couple boats at the pier where the old pirate ship used to be prior to burning down. We always had good luck with him. Have'nt been out on charter in several years there though.


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 20, 2014)

Better check your dates again. They have close the season only after 11 days now. There is another link with this discussion on the forum.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 20, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> Snapper season opens up May 24 and runs thru July 11 I believe. Definate on open date. Anytime in June, your good. My dad always used Capt. Bob. Has a couple boats at the pier where the old pirate ship used to be prior to burning down. We always had good luck with him. Have'nt been out on charter in several years there though.



That's state season out to 9 miles and only open to boats with no reef permit.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> That's state season out to 9 miles and only open to boats with no reef permit.



Your correct. I just remember reading it on FL sportsman the other day, but didnt think much of whether it was state/fed regulations. The FL fish & wildlife commision states FL state waters are open May 24-July 14, Federal waters are open June 1-11. There are stories out there about the feds further restricting federal waters though. Guess they're wanting them to come back so strong that they're a nuisance, lol. 
My buddies back home always talk about catching plenty of them and having to toss em back while targeting legal species. This is one of the reasons my dad does'nt run out to the edge anymore. Says it costs too much to run out there just to toss half your catch back! Plus, you can catch good reds in the bays.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 20, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> Your correct. I just remember reading it on FL sportsman the other day, but didnt think much of whether it was state/fed regulations. The FL fish & wildlife commision states FL state waters are open May 24-July 14, Federal waters are open June 1-11. There are stories out there about the feds further restricting federal waters though. Guess they're wanting them to come back so strong that they're a nuisance, lol.
> My buddies back home always talk about catching plenty of them and having to toss em back while targeting legal species. This is one of the reasons my dad does'nt run out to the edge anymore. Says it costs too much to run out there just to toss half your catch back! Plus, you can catch good reds in the bays.



There is legal snapper and grouper right there in that bay if you know where to look.There's also a few big jew fish in the rocks beside 3 mile bridge.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> There is legal snapper and grouper right there in that bay if you know where to look.There's also a few big jew fish in the rocks beside 3 mile bridge.



Exactly, by reds I meant snapper. You dont have to go far to catch em these days! Main reason dad got traded down to a small boston whaler to keep him from being tempted to point her out of the pass, lol.


----------



## cmtemple (Apr 20, 2014)

I have been out of Panama City 6 years in a row with Capt Benji Kelly with the miss Kelly he is by far the best I have been with he will always put you on fish and has a good comfortable boat 850-866-2363


----------



## one_shot (Apr 24, 2014)

Making Memories,  Capt. Leveral Raffield 850-819-4610


----------

